# My baby is so lazy!



## peanut (May 30, 2012)

Hi all

I had my 20 week scan yesterday, it was amazing to c my baby again even tho it took 3 attempts just to get baby to turn over to check everything! This was my secong scan where you can c baby more clearly and both times he/she hasn''t done much.  I'm putting it down to mom and dad being quite laid back.

My DSN was pleased with my results, at the moment everything is ok


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is going well peanut, even if the little one is a bit relaxed!


----------



## gail1 (May 30, 2012)

good to hear all is well with baby and that he/she is so laid back


----------



## PhoebeC (May 30, 2012)

Glad to hear its going well x


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2012)

Glad all is well PN X


----------



## BabyBelle (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Peanut!

I was thinking of you today and that you must be about due your scan. Glad to here things are going well. Me too - all good at my 20 wk scan and HbA1C is 5.8% - wahoo! 

Have you felt any movement yet? With my first scan it was moving quite a lot, and I started having flutters from about week 18. At the 20 week scan it was a right wriggler! At first they had to chase it around to get the measurements then it turned it's back, curled up and wouldn't move! Charming! The lady had to really push and poke my belly which was pretty uncomfortable. 

Over the last 2 weeks I think s/he has been practising full on Olympic gymnastics and taekwondo in there! Having a laid back baby is no bad thing, particularly when you're tryiong to sleep and they're playing on the bladder trampoline! 

BabyBelle xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 6, 2012)

BabyBelle said:


> Hi Peanut!
> 
> I was thinking of you today and that you must be about due your scan. Glad to here things are going well. Me too - all good at my 20 wk scan and HbA1C is 5.8% - wahoo!
> 
> ...



Wait till they start killing your ribs when your trying to eat. Soon you will know their routine in the bump. Jemima wouldnt move till about 9 then non-stop all day.

Best is when you see lumps and bumps sticking out xx


----------

